# Wanted Merckx/Motorola team arm warmers/clothing



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone have a pair of Motorola armwarmers, a heavy Motorola jacket or any Motorola clothing - cycling gear or literature for sale out there? 
send me a PM if you do or a e-mail

thanks


----------

